
How to Get Back into IT? - willart4food
Back in the mid 90&#x27;s I was an IT Director, doing in-house email, ftp, e-commerce and VoIP on a metro WAN in a windows&#x2F;MacOS&#x2F;Solaris mixed environment; while I was going for my MBA.  Then I went into the non-IT management.<p>I am looking into going back into IT, but - while I can do the work of a director-level or IT specialist, I don&#x27;t have the degree or certifications: what would I need to do to get back into the IT game?
======
rahimnathwani
Assuming you're looking for a job (i.e. to be an employee at a company), the
first steps are likely to be:

1) Identify one or more jobs that you think might be a fit for your
capabilities and ambitions.

2) Try to get an interview for those jobs, using your CV as a primary tool.

Have you already completed those steps? How many jobs did you apply for?
What's your conversion rate from application->response, and
response->interview?

Please take the following as food for thought and not an attack or criticism:
If someone says they "can do the work of a director-level" then I would expect
that, when they ask for help or advice, they are far more detailed about:

1) what specifically they're trying to achieve ('back into IT' and 'back into
the IT game' are vague statements and could indicate vastly different
specialties and types of environment)

2) what they have tried already, and why (and what they haven't tried, and
why)

3) what the results have been, and why those results aren't in line with what
they need

I hope this helps.

------
ascotan
Don't put management on your resume. Most people see "manager" on a resume and
assume you're not technical enough. Focus on technical skills that you did at
jobs and start doing your own work at home to get up to speed so you can
answer relevant questions in interviews.

